# how can being in air cadets help you in a air force carreer



## castle123 (9 Sep 2004)

i am 14 years old and i go to air cadets. i was wondering if being in air cadets can make your road in becoming an air force pilot any easier?     

 thanks :matthew castle


----------



## Inch (9 Sep 2004)

I was in Army Cadets and I was an armoured gunner in the reserves. It doesn't help all that much, except maybe the drill. Cadets can do little to expose you to the military way of flying, working in a multi crew aircraft, and completing missions. I was never in Air Cadets and I made it through, I don't think the road would have been any easier if I did Air Cadets instead of Army Cadets.

It's not a waste of time, it does give you some perspective on how people react in different situations, etc. There is no such thing as bad experience, it's all experience and it all shapes who you become as an adult. So my advice, do as many courses and cool things as you can do and enjoy it while it lasts. 

Cheers


----------



## castle123 (9 Sep 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## Zoomie (10 Sep 2004)

Hi Matthew -

Unlike my esteemed friend - I was an Air Cadet.  Cadets teach young people discipline and good habits, these are all good attributes of any member of the CF.

Keep your nose clean and study hard - the Sky is the Limit. (corney but true)


----------



## big_castor (10 Sep 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> It doesn't help all that much, except maybe the drill. Cadets can do little to expose you to the military way of flying, working in a multi crew aircraft, and completing missions.



But you can understand how to work in a hierachical environment, teamwork, delegation.  You'll do things that you didn't think you could do before (flying a plane, surviving in the bush, commanding a parade) and that's a great confidence booster for ANY carreer.  

No matter what you do with your life afterwards, it'a a good idea to become a Cadet.


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Sep 2004)

I was just wondering something, how hard is it to become a CF pilot? What is the process?


----------



## greydak (10 Sep 2004)

Just don't be one of those dudes that says "We did it like this in cadets" or everyone will start to dislike you, at least thats what I have seen happen. If you don't bring it up at all then you will just seem like a fast learner. I think one could have a real edge over people with no prior training. ( _Oh yah I was never in cadets, but thats my thoughts on the subject_ ) Good Luck


----------



## Inch (10 Sep 2004)

Sqn CO, the flying part is easy. It's the military way of doing things that's different and can't be experienced outside of the military. I had a Commercial Multi IFR license when I joined the Air Force and I still found Moose Jaw and Portage to be challenging. You're absolutely right about the other stuff.  

Mandal, there's a bunch of threads on the subject so I'm not going to get into all of it.

It's not impossible but definitely not easy (the really worthwhile stuff never is easy!)  and the testing and upgrading never end. You've got medicals, instrument written and flight tests every year. You've got annual proficiency checks for your flying, not to mention maintaining all of your other qualifications, for Sea Kings these include things like deck landings, night sonar dips, hoisting, slinging, dinghy drills, the list goes on. 

Search out the other threads and if you've still got unanswered questions, fire away.

Cheers


----------

